# Nabba universe



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Let me be the first to say a massive well done to 'bodyworks' aka shane copley for placing 2nd in class 3....he looked totaly incredible..!!!

anyone who was at the show can testify to the quality and standard of competition he was up against...there must have been at least a dozen top class physiques in a class of 18...!!!!!

shane was summat special to see in the flesh today, big, full, and hard....and im chuffed to bits for him and rach..

well done mate... ;-)

steve


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

awesome news shane!! up where you deserve to be!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

thank you steve and lee, shane is over the moon with his result today. He has had the biggest smile on his face all night. Hopefully we will see him on stage alot more next year. Well done gorgeous x


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulation Shane!

Placing 2nd at your first ever Universe is fantastic!!!

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

well done m8 i was the random guy who came up and shook your hand in the foyer lol

amazing show amazing standard, can i just congratulate my friend jason corrick for taking second in the masters.

talk about team brazil lol


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

wow fantastic achievement...must be an incredible feeling when all that comitment, sacrifice and sheer hard work comes good....nice one b/w


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shane you looked amazing buddy just got to sort the looks out and you will be the whole package...  jenny still cannot believe how big your arms and shoulders were....


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)

Pics of the Amazing "Shane Copley"


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW! Your a big lad Shane. Been training a while then! lol. You look a foot wider than the chap who took 3rd place.

I wonder if it will be televised on LA Muscle TV?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Crikey look at those guns!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

thank you nat, i was going to say mart should have his press pass but i dont think he needs it, he gets better shots than the ones who do. I think it will be on la muscle tv but you might have to wait a while. you stole the show babe x


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I had a great day. Thanks for saying hi fatboy (funny how usernames don't work too well in real life) Steve thanks for the kind words and Paul, you may have a point looking at the photo's, i think i could use some masscara or something to bring out my eyes more. Really enjoyed the whole weekend, but the highlight (maybe even more than my placing) was our good friend Jody Shuttleworth placing top 6 in her 3rd ever show and looking every bit like she deserved it, though none of us thought she had made it from the callouts. What do we know. A great weekend spent with some great people. Thank you everybody for your support, i heard every one of you and appreciate it greatly.

Oh, and a big thanks to Martin & natalie for taking and posting the pics. I guess you don't need a press pass when you're big as a house.


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)

Well the truth be known I was asked if I did have a press pass but I had a really good excuse...... I was representing "Wales media" lol!!!! I mentioned a few officials names and I was off!!!

Not sure I will get away with it again though.

No probs about the pics mate. Once I have sorted them out I will send the DVD up. Well done again mate thought you where outstanding and yes Jody done extremely well.

Martin.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was good to see you and Nat again Martin...


----------



## Natalie Jakomis (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah you too Paul. Although I am very much a strongman I am really starting to enjoy the bodybuilding scene (but don't tell anyone lol). Espcially the Universe, great standard.

Martin


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantastic physique mate, congratulations on your tremendous result.

Phil S.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

amazing result 

what have you done differently this past year?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Awesome Shane, you'd nailed condition there and your arms look even bigger! well done mate!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks phil, Cal and Chris. I wouldn't go as far as to say i nailed my condition though Chris, i wasn't were i need to be in terms of condition, i knew this before hand so the result was all the more unexpected. As to what have i done differently this last year ? i would say the main difference is being able to do what i needed to without distraction. I've had a sh*t couple of years previously, but this time i was pretty much left to my own devices and able to focus on my goal. The big lesson i've learned is to not require such a dramatic diet next time. So the focus now is on keeping my bodyfat to a manageable level so that when i diet again i don't have to kill myself to get lean and a lower starting bodyfat level will enable me to achieve the condition i need to achieve to be stage ready. Dropping 4 stones in 16 weeks isn't recommended by me.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

oh, and of course i wanna add some more mass.

that goes without saying.

obviously.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

i thought you had dropeed 5st in a month!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## hitchy (Aug 31, 2008)

well done shane you look great, i'm well pleased for ya, like i said before if anyone deserves it you do !! really wish i could have been there tho.:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so youre basically lean bulking from now on?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Well done m8 pleasure to meet you all be it briefly you looked the part up there thats for sure .

you may not have been as ripped as you would have liked, but you have a great look to your physique and it was good enough to take second in a very tough line up ,

as im sure you know if you bring your condition next year you will move up a place


----------

